# Canon Announces New 300 f/2.8L IS & 400 f/2.8L IS



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 26, 2010)

```
<div id="attachment_4840" class="wp-caption aligncenter" style="width: 585px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/300L.jpg"><img class="size-full wp-image-4840" title="300L" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/300L.jpg" alt="" width="575" height="183" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Canon EF 300 f/2.8L IS II</p></div>
<p><strong>London, UK, 26 August 2010</strong> Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Canon today enhances its premium L-series with the launch of the new EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6L IS USMÃ¢â‚¬â€œ two high quality super-telephoto lenses designed to meet the demands of professional photographers. Offering optical excellence and consistently high performance, the new lenses combine super-telephoto focal lengths, fast aperture and outstanding image quality, providing photographers with reliability and exceptional results.</p>
<p>Succeeding the well-respected EF 300mm f/2.8L IS USM and the EF 400mm f/2.8L IS USM, both new models will appeal to nature, wildlife and sports photographers. Each features a completely redesigned optical system and the latest iteration of CanonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s original Image Stabilizer (IS) technology, while an all-new magnesium alloy construction and titanium components ensure the designs are both robust and lightweight. The EF 400mm f/2.8L IS II USM is the lightest lens in its class*, offering unrivalled mobility due to an incredible 28% reduction in weight (1.5KG) compared to its predecessor, while the EF 300mm f/2.8L IS II USM offers photographers an 8% weight reduction.</p>
<p>Ultra high performance optics</p>
<p>Manufactured using the very best optical components, the new EF 300mm f/2.8L IS II USM and EF 400mm f/2.8L IS II USM mark a significant step forward for CanonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s L-series, which is already renowned for its outstanding quality. Both lenses feature 16 elements in 12 different groups, using high performance fluorite lens elements that correct chromatic aberration to deliver high resolution and high contrast shots of the best possible quality Ã¢â‚¬â€œ allowing photographers to capture images rich with edge-to-edge detail.</p>
<p>The optical elements also feature CanonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s latest Super Spectra Coatings, optimised for both the position and type of each lens element. A SubWavelength Structure Coating (SWC), which uses microscopic cone-shaped structures smaller than a wavelength of visible light, reduces ghosting caused by light bouncing back from the imaging sensor. Fluorine coating is also used on the front and rear elements of the lenses, repelling dust and dirt for clearer shots. The coating is also water repellent, keeping the front element free of water marks and smearing by ensuring water runs off the lens quickly.</p>
<p><strong>New, improved IS and rapid AF</strong></p>
<p>Both models feature CanonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s new Image Stabilizer system, providing outstanding results when the photographer is moving around and when capturing moving subjects. A 4-stop advantage offers greater image quality during handheld shooting, allowing users to shoot at speeds up for four times slower than normally required with minimal additional blur. Operation of IS mode 2 has been improved when shooting panning motion and a new third IS mode has been added, assisting users when quickly switching between subjects by activating the IS unit only during exposure.</p>
<div id="attachment_4841" class="wp-caption aligncenter" style="width: 585px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/400L.jpg"><img class="size-full wp-image-4841" title="400L" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/400L.jpg" alt="" width="575" height="183" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Canon EF 400 f/2.8L IS II</p></div>
<p>Both lenses offer a constant f/2.8 aperture, allowing photographers to shoot at faster shutter speeds and capture clear shots of fast-moving subjects. The wide aperture also allows users to creatively isolate their subjects from the background, with a nine-blade circular iris creating dramatic and striking background blur that instantly adds beauty to an image.</p>
<p>Fast, quiet Auto Focusing (AF) is provided by a ring-type USM, new dedicated AF algorithms and a new high-speed CPU, which offer quick and accurate focusing during shooting. Photographers can also utilise full-time manual focusing functionality, which enables the adjustment and fine-tuning of focus even when the AF system is activated, providing even greater control over image capture. A new Power Focus mode aids focusing during video shooting, allowing the photographer to smoothly adjust focus during filming by twisting the focus recall ring.</p>
<p><strong>All-new premium L-series design</strong></p>
<p>Developed in line with CanonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s philosophy for the elite L-series, both the</p>
<p>EF 300mm f/2.8L IS II USM and EF 400mm f/2.8L IS II USM boast a refined design that reflects their status as market-leading, benchmark lenses. Both feature a new design layout, with carefully-positioned controls that improve operation in everyday use. The AF stop buttons are now location-adjustable, improving ergonomics by allowing users to custom-select the position of the lens grip, where the AF stop buttons are located.</p>
<p>A choice of dedicated tripod mounts provides added flexibility, allowing photographers to use a long or short foot suitable for monopods or tripods. A new rotational mechanism for the tripod collar also provides a smoother movement when turning the lens from portrait to landscape orientation. In addition, both models feature a new high quality exterior texture, while a new shade of white casing indicates the new advanced design and higher precision that each lens offers. A new Kensington-type wire security lock has also been added, allowing photographers to keep their lenses secure during location-based shoots.</p>
<p>A robust weatherproof design makes both lenses suitable for use in extreme conditions when paired with a weatherproof EOS body.</p>
<p><strong>Complementary, high quality lens extenders</strong></p>
<p>Both new models are compatible with the new set of Canon lens extenders designed for L-series super-telephoto lenses Ã¢â‚¬â€œ the Extender EF 1.4x III and Extender EF 2x III.  Manufactured to complement the new optical systems featured in both lenses, the Extender EF 1.4x III and Extender EF2x III will allow professionals to instantly extend the focal length of either lens by 1.4x or 2x respectively Ã¢â‚¬â€œ enabling the capture of high quality, detailed images of subjects that may typically be beyond reach.</p>
<p class="facebook"><a href="http://www.facebook.com/share.php?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/2010/08/canon-announces-new-300-f2-8l-is-400-f2-8l-is/" target="_blank" title="Share on Facebook">Share on Facebook</a></p>
```


----------



## Cyrax (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon Announces New 300 f/2.8L IS & 400 f/2.8L IS*

Pricing specs:

"The Canon EF 300mm f/2.8L IS USM lens is expected to be available in December for an approximate retail price of $7,000."

"The Canon EF 400mm f/2.8L IS USM lens is expected to be available in December for an approximate retail price of $11,000."

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/about_canon?pageKeyCode=pressreldetail&docId=0901e024801e8289


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon Announces New 300 f/2.8L IS & 400 f/2.8L IS*



Cyrax said:


> Pricing specs:
> 
> "The Canon EF 300mm f/2.8L IS USM lens is expected to be available in December for an approximate retail price of $7,000."
> 
> "The Canon EF 400mm f/2.8L IS USM lens is expected to be available in December for an approximate retail price of $11,000."



What're the MSRPs of the current versions of those? Seven Grands for the 300mm seems like huge price increase to me...


Regards,

Sebastian


----------



## /dev/null (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon Announces New 300 f/2.8L IS & 400 f/2.8L IS*



Canon Rumors said:


> A choice of dedicated tripod mounts provides added flexibility, allowing photographers to use a long or short foot suitable for monopods or tripods. .



This sounds like the tripod collar is not even included anymore, instead you have the "choice" of buying one (of several models) when needed... 
The lenses pictured seem to have the locking button for the tripod collar, but I cannot see the foot.


----------



## ronderick (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon Announces New 300 f/2.8L IS & 400 f/2.8L IS*

mmm.... $5000 for the 300 f2.8 and $7000 for the 300 f2.8 II....

I don't know if the weight reduction, new IS, and new coating warrants the jump in $$$...


----------



## that1guy (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon Announces New 300 f/2.8L IS & 400 f/2.8L IS*



Cyrax said:


> Pricing specs:
> 
> "The Canon EF 300mm f/2.8L IS USM lens is expected to be available in December for an approximate retail price of $7,000."
> 
> ...



*cough* *cough* Wow! A bit too rich for my blood. They seem like sweet lenses though. If I ever scrape up the cash I think I will have to go for a used version of the current model...then I 'might' be able to afford one. Well, I can always dream :


----------



## mbonin83 (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon Announces New 300 f/2.8L IS & 400 f/2.8L IS*

I bought the current 300 mm f2.8 IS in April of this year for $4500 from BH photo.

For only an 8% reductino in weight, I'm very happy to have spent $4500 instead of $7000

$2500 more? I don't think so. I can buy two other L grade lenses for that including the new fisheye.

I really don't see how there is going to be enough improvement in the new version to warrant spending an extra $2500. I results I get with my current 300 model are out of this world.


----------



## JW (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon Announces New 300 f/2.8L IS & 400 f/2.8L IS*

Where oh where are the EF 50mm f/1.4 II, the EF 24-70mm f/2.8L IS, and the EF 35mm f/1.4L II?????

And a 14-24mm f/2.8L would be nice too Canon. Why are you letting Nikon spank you in this department?

Couldn't care less about any of the new announcements except for the new fish.


----------



## Justin (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon Announces New 300 f/2.8L IS & 400 f/2.8L IS*

Holy $h!t those are expensive. A year ago the 300 was 4100. 7k is bonkers! Too bad. I really wanted this lens. The 400 looks sick too, but the 800mm costs the same. I'd rather have the 800. Crazy!


----------



## Justin (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon Announces New 300 f/2.8L IS & 400 f/2.8L IS*

I know what you mean. Too many pricey niche lenses. Canon forgets there's a global recession on. 24-70 85, 50, 35 refreshes would sell like crackcakes. These lenses will not sell very well, not at first at least.



JW said:


> Where oh where are the EF 50mm f/1.4 II, the EF 24-70mm f/2.8L IS, and the EF 35mm f/1.4L II?????
> 
> And a 14-24mm f/2.8L would be nice too Canon. Why are you letting Nikon spank you in this department?
> 
> Couldn't care less about any of the new announcements except for the new fish.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon Announces New 300 f/2.8L IS & 400 f/2.8L IS*



JW said:


> Where oh where are the EF 50mm f/1.4 II, the EF 24-70mm f/2.8L IS, and the EF 35mm f/1.4L II?????
> 
> And a 14-24mm f/2.8L would be nice too Canon. Why are you letting Nikon spank you in this department?
> 
> Couldn't care less about any of the new announcements except for the new fish.



Right on. Hats off to you.


----------



## Isurus (Aug 27, 2010)

*Re: Canon Announces New 300 f/2.8L IS & 400 f/2.8L IS*



ronderick said:


> mmm.... $5000 for the 300 f2.8 and $7000 for the 300 f2.8 II....
> 
> I don't know if the weight reduction, new IS, and new coating warrants the jump in $$$...



Same here. The current versions are great performers. These are going to have to be ridiculously good to justify the price increase. I'll probably stick with my current 300 for the time being.


----------



## drummstikk (Aug 27, 2010)

*Re: Canon Announces New 300 f/2.8L IS & 400 f/2.8L IS*



dilbert said:


> I wonder how many private sales of these Canon makes vs sales to places that rent lenses ("Hi CR guy!"), agencies, newspapers, other commercial ventures, etc?



Personal ownership of 300mm f/2.8 among working professionals is fairly common, especially sports and editorial shooters (AP, Getty, etc.), and I'd be extremely surprised if "owned" copies of this lens didn't far outnumber "rentals." Owning a 400mm f/2.8 is somewhat common, but quite a bit less so than the 300mm for very obvious reasons. I can't think of anyone in my general area who owns a 500mm or 600mm, and I don't remember the last time I saw one of these lenses at any event I worked. You can sometimes spot those two on sidelines of televised NFL, MLB, and World Cup games.


----------



## th009 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Canon Announces New 300 f/2.8L IS & 400 f/2.8L IS*



drummstikk said:


> I can't think of anyone in my general area who owns a 500mm or 600mm, and I don't remember the last time I saw one of these lenses at any event I worked. You can sometimes spot those two on sidelines of televised NFL, MLB, and World Cup games.



500s are fairly common in motorsports photography. In the media centre for any given professional racign series you'll see half dozen to dozen Canon and Nikon 500s (and, yes, many more at F1 races). I don't have one myself but I know enough people who do.

For me, the 300/2.8L is much more appealing as it can still be handheld (at least for a while) and is far easier to transport (checked luggage for an L lens -- shudder!).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Canon Announces New 300 f/2.8L IS & 400 f/2.8L IS*



/dev/null said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > A choice of dedicated tripod mounts provides added flexibility, allowing photographers to use a long or short foot suitable for monopods or tripods. .
> ...



Nope, it's included since it's now a part of the lens. From the Canon DLC article, "Improved Revolving Mechanism: A newly designed *non-removable tripod collar* has stronger moving parts and is easier to operate due to improved lubrication." Seems like the lenses come with two different interchangeable feet for the collar.


----------

